# 90 gal dirted



## cynergy12ga (Dec 7, 2021)

Hello.
Just setup my 90 gal.
Soil base with inert gravel cap.
Nicrew RGB+W 24/7 LED light and wavepoint T5HO 6400k 2 bulb
10 lb Co2, Milwaukee MC 122 controller
Milwaukee regulator and solenoid feeding a reactor which is driven by a Fluval 304.
FX6 filtration


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful. What are you going to put in there?


----------



## Bubblebower (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Bubblebower (Apr 22, 2010)

Just planted yesterday
Cabomba Coroliniana (Hornwort)
Mayaca Fluviatilis (bog moss)
Amazon sword
Madagascar lace leaf
Christmas moss on rocks
Peacock moss on wood
Baby tears
Two little Agassi Cory's
More fish to come
Thanks


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good. Post pics once the lace leaf has grown.


----------



## oscar powl (10 mo ago)

Looks very gorgeous cute also. This is the advantage of a big size tank, It can be done by mixing the sweetness of the mind.


----------



## Bubblebower (Apr 22, 2010)

Growing in nicely, the laceleaf has 3 leaves growing from the bulb.
Fish added
Bolivian rams
Cherry barbs
Purple emperor tetras
Cardinals 
Golden tetras
Amano shrimp
Oto's


----------

